# V6 Engine Tuning



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

A mate of mine has a Beetle RSi - 3.2V6 as found in the GOlf R32.

He want sit tuning and is struggling to find any companies wanting to undertake a project, can anyone recommend people that might be up for say supercharging, turbo conversions and that kind of thing on this engine.

Cheers
SK


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Shao,

If your looking for a turbo conversion you could try Rothe in Germany they do loads of Vr6 turbo and twin turbo conversions and get a very good reputation. I don't have the address but if you do a search on Google I would think you would find information. Tec and B&B would also do work on the RSi. 

Regards,
Des.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

AmD - they do the supercharger conversions for the VR6 so i'm sure the 3.2 version wouldnt be too much of a challenge

rgds


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

the problem is that my mate has tried a lot of these guys but they cannot fit him in and others are not even interested to do the developement work, and he is waving the money around. Thats why I asked, to see if any new suggestions came up.


----------

